# Школа шоу бизнеса для аккордеонистов



## Slawa (5 Мар 2017)

Итак, друзья, не вдаваясь в предисторию, предлагаю обсудить вопросы шоу бизнеса для аккордеонистов (баянистов). Где и как можно заработать, что для этого нужно сделать, что играть, для кого, кто должен и кто может платить и т.д. Выяснилось, что эти вопросы очень интересуют многих форумчан. И не удивительно -- ведь инструменты наши стоят дорого, обучение игре -- весьма трудоемкий и длительный процесс, а вот окупить всё это (хотя бы частично) хочется, но не всегда получается. Давайте обсудим как это сделать, поделимся опытом -- у кого какой есть. С целью - повысить качество Эвент индустрии в целом и аккордеонистов, участвующих в ней в частности.


----------



## Slawa (5 Мар 2017)

С чего же начать молодому (или не очень молодому) аккордеонисту, если он твердо решил зарабатывать своей игрой на инструменте? 1. Надо составить Бизнес-план, в котором описать хотя бы кратко или подробно порядок своих действий. В бизнес плане надо обратить внимание на такие вопросы, как кто будет платить тебе за твоё творчество (за твоё шоу. твоё музицирование, аккомпанирование и т.п.) и почему эти люди должны тебе платить. надо ли им это. Скорее всего, они убеждены. что им этого не стоит делать, так как лишних денег ни у кого нет. Даже если они есть, их всегда можно потратить на что то другое. Из этого следует второй пункт: 2. Как убедить заказчика ваших услуг, что они (услуги, то есть ваше шоу аккордеониста) ему нужны, и лучше бы ему раскошелиться, чтоб заработать в ближайшее время ещё больше. (продолжение следует)


----------



## minotavrrr (5 Мар 2017)

Жду рекомендации,. опыт,. варианты по данному вопросу, ибо это насущно для меня. . есть желание порабоать на баяне за ден. вознаграждение, наигрываю репертуар.. и не совсем пока представляю как "выйти в народ"  варианты - через агенство развлечений,. в метро,. электичка,. просто на улице - в людных местах.. летом! Поделитесь Гуру гармони!?


----------



## vvz (5 Мар 2017)

Может, реальный вариант - сколотить все-таки небольшую команду (3 - 4 человека)?


----------



## Сергей С (5 Мар 2017)

Никакие ваши бизнес-планы работать не будут! Миром правят деньги, секс и бухло. А содержание ваших профессиональных качеств мало кого на самом деле волнует. 
Чтобы быть востребованным, вы должны быть готовы предоставить тем людям, кто фильтрует музыкантов что-либо из этих категорий, кому что нужнее в данный момент.Как это делать, вот о чем пишите! Нести доброе/вечное (или кто как,  опять же) на сцене, а "реальные ценности" до или после оной. Раздвояйцеваться душой или сидеть на кухне играть.


----------



## minotavrrr (5 Мар 2017)

Сергей С писал:


> Чтобы быть востребованным, вы должны быть готовы предоставить тем людям, кто фильтрует музыкантов что-либо из этих категорий, кому что нужнее в данный момент.Как это делать, вот о чем пишите! Нести доброе/вечное (или кто как,  опять же) на сцене, а "реальные ценности" до или после оной. Раздвояйцеваться душой или сидеть на кухне играть.


Вы о том что надо подмазывать тех, "кто фильтрует музыкантов"? а подробнее. . без лозунгов и намёков,, моджно пояснить.. для наивных - каких людей имеете ввиду.. о чём речь вообшще. . - игра на сцене, в ресторане. . в агенстве.. можно какнибудь по проще, ближе к реалиям описывать проблемы.. решения!?


----------



## gerborisov (5 Мар 2017)

Хотите играть в ресторане, идите к хозяину ресторана. На свадьбах - дайте рекламу у ЗАГСА. Посредники не нужны. И не рассчитывайте заработать этим на жизнь. Только как хобби. В стране, у тех кому нравится баян, нет денег.


----------



## Сергей С (5 Мар 2017)

gerborisov (05.03.2017, 17:07) писал:


> Посредники не нужны.


Вам, конечно не нужны. А вот вы им очень нужны.


----------



## Сергей С (5 Мар 2017)

gerborisov (05.03.2017, 17:07) писал:


> На свадьбах - дайте рекламу у ЗАГСА.


Интересно, как вы себе это представляете. А разрешения спросить? За так вам стричь бабулечки не позволят.


----------



## Сергей С (5 Мар 2017)

minotavrrr 
Куда ж подробнее? Только с адресами и ФИО, если. Попробуйте начать, и все придет.


----------



## minotavrrr (5 Мар 2017)

Сергей С писал:


> minotavrrr
> Куда ж подробнее? Только с адресами и ФИО, если. Попробуйте начать, и все придет.


ну значит я правильно понял,. что вы имели ввиду ок!. . буду искать свои грабли для. . наступления


----------



## gerborisov (5 Мар 2017)

Сергей С (05.03.2017, 17:36) писал:


> Интересно, как вы себе это представляете. А разрешения спросить? За так вам стричь бабулечки не позволят.


 Расклеить рекламу рядом "на заборе", можно без разрешения. Пока у нас не так строго с незаконной рекламой


----------



## Сергей С (5 Мар 2017)

gerborisov (05.03.2017, 18:31) писал:


> Расклеить рекламу рядом "на заборе", можно без разрешения.


Недолго ей висеть. Это не метод.


----------



## Slawa (5 Мар 2017)

3. Итак, бизнес план составили. Решили, где примерно будете играть. Тут ещё зависит кто в каком городе живет -- Москва, Питер - одно дело, Париж, Нью-Йорк -- отличаются, Усть Катав или Иваново -- сами понимаете, что возможностей меньше будет. Короче, прикинули, где и для кого будете играть примерно хотя бы. теперь самое главное -- надо создать продукт -- то есть ваше шоу. Если оно будет крутого качества, то рано или поздно вы найдете место работы. не в вашем городе, так в каком-то другом. Есть Китай, есть другие страны, есть работа на круизных лайнерах и т.д. Самое главное имейте ввиду - ваш репертуар должен нравиться не только вам самим и не только публике (которой может нравится всё или не нравится вообще ничего). Ваш репертуар и ваш звук должны нравится хозяину или управляющему заведения. Но для этого он ещё должен вас услышать. А ему как правило не досуг вас слушать и у него есть своё вИдение, какая должна быть музыка (как правило, его точка зрения не будет совпадать с вашей). Вобщем его надо чем то удивить, ошарашить, охмурить и т.п. Это самое главное в Шоу бизнесе. Сумеете охмурить, пустить пыль в глаза -- то будете работать, нет -- значит в лучшем случае искать другое место.


----------



## avm (5 Мар 2017)

Slawa писал:


> 3. Итак, бизнес план составили. Решили, где примерно будете играть. Тут ещё зависит кто в каком городе живет -- Москва, Питер - одно дело, Париж, Нью-Йорк -- отличаются, Усть Катав или Иваново -- сами понимаете, что возможностей меньше будет. Короче, прикинули, где и для кого будете играть примерно хотя бы. теперь самое главное -- надо создать продукт -- то есть ваше шоу. Если оно будет крутого качества, то рано или поздно вы найдете место работы. не в вашем городе, так в каком-то другом. Есть Китай, есть другие страны, есть работа на круизных лайнерах и т.д. Самое главное имейте ввиду - ваш репертуар должен нравиться не только вам самим и не только публике (которой может нравится всё или не нравится вообще ничего). Ваш репертуар и ваш звук должны нравится хозяину или управляющему заведения. Но для этого он ещё должен вас услышать. А ему как правило не досуг вас слушать и у него есть своё вИдение, какая должна быть музыка (как правило, его точка зрения не будет совпадать с вашей). Вобщем его надо чем то удивить, ошарашить, охмурить и т.п. Это самое главное в Шоу бизнесе. Сумеете охмурить, пустить пыль в глаза -- то будете работать, нет -- значит в лучшем случае искать другое место.


Уважаемый, так Вы и так все знаете - по пунктикам/полочкам растусовали.  Вот кажеться, случаем не маенеджером/маркетологов работаете?


----------



## Slawa (5 Мар 2017)

4. Поэтому должен быть креативный внешний вид, умение общаться, доказывать свою точку зрения (но только лаконично и вежливо -- не надо, если отказали, психовать, брызгать слюнями и орать :"Да вы знаете, кто я? Я лауреат и ещё дипломант...") Желательно иметь при себе фото, видео и аудио презентации своей работы - и чем качественнее, тем лучше. Да, если еще вы музыкант начинающий и мандражируете, то правда, лучше поиграть с ансамблем. в ансамбле мандража меньше, да и музыканты, если что, помогут из ступора выйти (хорошим русским словом или чем потяжелее). 5.Если вы аккордеонист - вам повезло. Если вы всё ещё баянист -- то давно уже пора стать кнопочным аккордеонистом. Потому что для баянистов работа только на масленице на морозе и ещё на банкете у дедушек и бабушек. в лучшем случае -- в русском ресторане в составе народного русского ансамбля.


----------



## vev (6 Мар 2017)

Slawa (05.03.2017, 22:03) писал:


> Если вы аккордеонист - вам повезло. Если вы всё ещё баянист -- то давно уже пора стать кнопочным аккордеонистом. Потому что для баянистов работа только на масленице на морозе и ещё на банкете у дедушек и бабушек. в лучшем случае -- в русском ресторане в составе народного русского ансамбля.


Ой, Слава, сейчас прольется чья-то кровь


----------



## gte_33 (6 Мар 2017)

Slawa (05.03.2017, 22:03) писал:


> Если вы всё ещё баянист -- то давно уже пора стать кнопочным аккордеонистом.


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Мар 2017)

vvz (05.03.2017, 15:42) писал:


> Может, реальный вариант - сколотить все-таки небольшую команду (3 - 4 человека)?


на мой взгляд это правильный вариант, если не лезть в академизм и не переоценивать свои возможности...+ репертуар на разный вкус, ситуации (свадьба, похороны, ДР и тд и тп), места (клуб, кафе, вилла и тд и тп), + разного рода "музыкальные эксперименты" (например сочетание инструментов в группе/ансабле, использование возможностей миди или "Роланд" и тд и тп).


----------



## Slawa (6 Мар 2017)

5. Ещё один важный вопрос -- о содержании шоу программы. Какой она должна быть. Это наиболее сложный вопрос. Чтоб мы могли продать наш продукт, он должен быть востребован. Например, сыр изготовляют потому, что его кто то ест, также и хлеб, колбасу и т.д. Если в сыре много кокосового масла, он дешевле, но невкусный, и, распробовав, люди перестанут его покупать. Что же нужно играть, чтоб это было востребовано? И как? Понятно, что играть надо качественно, очень хорошо (как минимум). Есть несколько востребованных направлений: фолк, эстрада, джаз. Можно, как вариант, сделать целую программу из аргентинского танго. Можно играть только мюзеты и франко-итальянские польки. Можно сделать программу из немецко-баварской плюс альпийской музыки (йодль) -- но это и есть фолк, собственно говоря. Можно и русский фолк играть, если хочется. Это тоже востребовано. Но это должен быть именно *фолк ,*а не какие то вариации на тему русских народных песен или обработки, которые написали академические композиторы. Есть музыка для филармонии (за неё платит государственная казна), и есть музыка для людей, за которую вам должен заплатить хозяин "культурного заведения" (не путать с объектами министерства культуры). Но в любом случае, наша Шоу программа должна основываться на каком то культурном пласте. Поясню -- есть культура стран Западной Европы, есть культура стран Восточной европы (Чехия, Польша). Есть Балканская культура -- Болгарская, Югославская и румынско-молдавская музыка (как  часть этой культуры) --это прекрасная музыка и её можно объединить в одной программе. Хорошо ещё иметь соответствующий костюм национальный. Джаз лучше играть с ансамблем, но можно и соло, при желании. Если всё таки русский фолк выбираем (или украинский, белорусский) - тоже ансамблевый вариант предпочтительней. Так как в этом случае баян сольно будет звучать навязчиво - долго никто не выдержит его слушать (даже вы сами)


----------



## Сергей С (6 Мар 2017)

Тема, похоже, является бенефисом автора и не подразумевает критику. Хотя, судя по манере изложения, сие есть более-менее успешный опыт конкретного лица в конкретном месте. Чем реально могут помочь эти многоабзацевые излияния, я не вижу.


----------



## Slawa (6 Мар 2017)

Ко мне обратились некоторые люди с просьбой помочь советом, как заработать игрой на инструменте. Вот я и пишу свои мысли. Но хочу, чтоб и другие люди писали свои мысли на эту тему. Но так как никто больше ничего не пишет, то пока получается, что я один пишу - и это как будто мой бенефис. Но я не этого хотел. Просто пока время есть, я пишу. Потом времени не будет свободного, и я писать не буду. И лучше писать мысль, пока не забыл её


----------



## kep (6 Мар 2017)

Slawa, 
Мысли полезные, практически бизнес-план. 
Я могу только добавить, что все вышеперечисленное - условие необходимое, но недостаточное. Я не буду писать банальное "талант нужен", просто речь идет о том, что заработать так можно, но заработать достаточно для жизни - не факт. 
Единицы могут прокормится игрой, это тяжелый труд, отнимающий все силы и время. Есть другой, вполне достойный вариант:  зарабатывать другой профессией НА музыку и играть (и получать какие-то деньги) в удовольствие.


----------



## Slawa (6 Мар 2017)

kep (06.03.2017, 20:33) писал:


> Я не буду писать банальное "талант нужен", просто речь идет о том, что заработать так можно, но заработать достаточно для жизни - не факт.


Согласен! Без таланта далеко не уедешь. Но заработать сколько-то денег может даже средний музыкант, если он нацелен именно на заработок, и если будет всё делать правильно. И если ему повезет, может хорошо заработать -- и таких примеров достаточно в жизни. У меня есть и свой прагматический интерес в том, что я здесь пишу -- хочу чтоб те люди, которые идут работать в этой сфере (Эвент индустрии) соблюдали определенные правила и не вредили тем людям, которые уже работают в этой сфере. Чтоб не создавали негативное мнение о таком инструменте, как аккордеон. Поясню - те люди, которые играют в подземном переходе, в метро, на вокзале -- как правило вредят вцелом другим аккордеонистам, потому что создают негативное мнение ог аккордеоне, как о инструменте полу-попрошаек, полу-бомжей или что то в этом роде. Между тем как аккордеон -- явно инструмент элитарный, предназначенный для увеселения состоятельных и культурных людей.


----------



## kep (6 Мар 2017)

Slawa,

Я хочу уточнить и расширить свой тезис. Есть сфера музыкального бизнеса - и Вы пишете о ней и явно являетесь ее частью. То есть, Вы - профессионал, зарабатывающий деньги музыкой. Вы точно описали, как входить в этот бизнес, что делать, etc. Парадоксально, но играющие в переходах - Ваши конкуренты, они тоже хотят заработать музыкой, как бы плохо они это ни делали.
Я говорю о другой модели, возьмем, к примеру, меня. Я - не профессионал. Я играю для себя, естественно, имею некоторые творческие амбиции. Я не буду конкурировать с Вами: мы играем на разных полянах. Я буду играть то, что интересно мне, устраивать концерты, которые заведомо не окупят моих затрат и оплачивать все это деньгами, которые я получаю от основной профессии. Взамен убыточности такого занятия я получаю бОльшую творческую свободу: играю что хочу. Как я понимаю, большая часть Indie движения живет по такой модели, и добилась неплохих результатов.


----------



## Andrey Z. (6 Мар 2017)

kep писал:Так выпьем за то, чтобы наши желания всегда совпадали с нашими возможностями!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD8vcxXqRk8


----------



## Slawa (6 Мар 2017)

Kep, я тоже не всегда играю за деньги. И играю всегда только то, что нравится самому (ну разве что иногда бывает, что заказывают сыграть что то, что я не люблю - но можно всегда отказаться вежливо (это на банкетах бывает). И у меня есть друзья, которые имеют профессию не связанную с музыкой - иногда вместе выступаем, и от гонорара они тоже не отказываются. Но здесь тема про бизнес. И еще много что есть сказать по бизнесу


----------



## kep (6 Мар 2017)

Slawa, ну конечно! Я не пытаюсь Вас очернить, приписать жажду денег, etc. Как и не пытаюсь описать себя Д'Артаньяном. Я говорю про две модели. Бизнес ищет и удовлетворяет спрос - за деньги. Любитель удовлетворяет себя - за свои. Главное - не перепутать


----------



## gerborisov (7 Мар 2017)

Можно рассуждать о креативности, подборе репертуара, костюма, но жизнь всё поставит "на место" Вот пост о работе на теплоходе 6 месяцев за 120000 руб.Знайте себе цену 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/novosti/topic-7274.html#post48257


----------



## minotavrrr (7 Мар 2017)

Перечитал и мысли тут Slawa и другие комменты,, вот скорее всего он открыл эту тему по моим вопросам..- поделиться опытом его о заработке на инструменте! по комментам автора темы - по мне так - много теории,. воды что ли.. что и так в принципе ясно!... ну как бы выразиться - все эти "бизнесс планы" - сродни чернокнижникам! мне кажется если играть технично и с душой, то и вызовешь в ответ душу! коненчно и под минусовку только правой - можно, а может и нужно играть на банкетах... за деньги,, но виртуозность проявится если обеими руками и. . обработка там.. Ковтуна,  Шишкина.. много ихя то как раз хотел услышать не гипотетические теории - а ля, как сложно,. надо креативно выглядеть... подмазывать..  а именно про - минусовка.. или модно только на инструменте без фона.. в общем что то практичное услыашть!.. ну по репертуару немного поянисл.. и опять же - шоу по темам создавать - типа приходишь на корпоратив и объявляешь - я могу сеголня Латинос для вас... 
Далее - про метро, переходы.. вокзалы.. опять же. . я тут от одного форумчанина слышал, что сегодня одна из раскрученных групп из Сибири начинала как раз с. . общественных мест!(рынок,переходы). . я о том, ччто если талантливо и с душой играть, то можно начать и с вышеуказанных мест, дабы наработать опыт.. почувствовать обратн. реакцию в общем окунуться в народ! и стыдно совсем не будет.. если играть на уровне! - просто опять же оценка автора темы на сей счёт также говорит о его. .. гордыни чтоли.. начинать можно не обязательно в ансамбле, как он предлагает!.. а и в народных местах! я о том, что если есть требования к самому себе на должном уровне тоо нигде не будет стыдно играть! а можно и со сцены играть примитивные - только мелодию там ламбады, хава-нагила.. и только правой под минусовку - и называть себя при этом виртуозом - и да, деньги будут платить! - но та игра не менее дискредетирует. . инструмент!..


----------



## minotavrrr (7 Мар 2017)

ещё не совсем понял тут посылы slawa  о печали если ты играешь на баяне а не аккордеоне.. хотя бы кнопочном! что он тогда называет баяном! т.е. баян - это 3-х рядный баян из муз школы а-ля этюд, рубин,. восток.. а 5-рялный и там если уже есть 5 - 11 регистров, типа вельтмайстера? а Юпитер,, Акко. . все кнопочные - это уже аккордеоны кнопочные по его мнению!? в последних посылах также всё об аккордеоне упоминает!,. .. не понятно,. какой именно анструмент он.. "умаляет" до уровня масленницы) я баянист.. имею 5-рядный баян на правой(наверное это уже аккордеон кнопочный   ) и разучиваю и уже не плохо получается Ковтунские вещи..- не самые слабые.. аккордеонные композиции, я вам скажу! поясните, Slawa - какие меха в отстой ?!


----------



## minotavrrr (7 Мар 2017)

Всё таки перечитав себя, уточню. насчёт переходов просто я думаю тут определяющее - не место, где ты играешь, а как ты играешь!. . согласен, полно полубомжей с замученой гармошкой...полупьяные - тянут меха... еле еле!" на таких смотреть противно! но всё же приват для меня не место а сама игра! можно, если ты себя уважаешь и свой иснтрумент и в метро выдавать триоли... мехом а можно и со сцены суррогат на роланде под минусовку!.. просто звук благодаря инстументу будет с рОзливом.. пипл будет хавать!.. а профи сразу поймёт левак! 
Ещё вспомнился момент что композитор А. Зацепин("Есть только миг") недолго прожив в Париже - поначалу зарабатывал игрой на аккордеоне.. в ресторане правда!но тут он был звездой, а там в Европе в 90-х пошёл зарабатывать в кабак играя на аккордеоне при этом я не думаю что он был виртуоз на антструменте! так что.. теория - чаасто не совпадает с реальность.! Простите за много букофф!
Всех наших дам. . женщин,, наших нимф с Праздником!


----------



## vev (7 Мар 2017)

*minotavrrr*,

баян отличается от аккордеона тембрально, а не по количеству регистров или рядов. Юпитер назвать аккордеоном язык не повернется


----------



## minotavrrr (7 Мар 2017)

vev писал:


> *minotavrrr*,
> 
> баян отличается от аккордеона тембрально, а не по количеству регистров или рядов. Юпитер назвать аккордеоном язык не повернется


Ну Спасибо,, Женя,, думаю что поддержал! тогда поясните мне это почему тогда владеющему игрой на Юпитере - удел только масленница на морозе!?) Шишкин тогда ваще жизни не познал по мнению Slawa! )) ?
и насчёт тембров... я не знаю что ты имеешшь ввиду,. но баяны типа Акко,,. да и Ясная поляна. в общем наши российские "кнопочные аккордеоны" - не сильно отличаются рОзливом от. . клавишных аккордеонов!) иальянские уж не беру в пример.. ибо вы их сразу обзовёте кнопочным аккордеонами) для меня лично - разница в правой клаве! если кнопки - баян! если клавиши как на пианино - аккордеон) всё просто)


----------



## vev (7 Мар 2017)

*minotavrrr*,
мы ж это с тобой уже обсуждали... Возьми ЯП и попробуй на ней мюзеты поиграть...


----------



## minotavrrr (7 Мар 2017)

vev писал:


> *minotavrrr*,
> мы ж это с тобой уже обсуждали... Возьми ЯП и попробуй на ней мюзеты поиграть...


они же раазные бывают ЯП! я не уверен,. но могу поискать в инете примеры дорогих и ядрённых ЯП для мюзетов!. .. пока не утверждаю, ибо нет материала но по АККО - могу спорить.. ибо слышал!


----------



## Slawa (7 Мар 2017)

Я продолжу. Для тех кому интересно. Проблема в том, что устойчивого спроса на нашу продукцию (шоу аккордеонистов) не существует. Этот спрос ещё надо сформировать, чтоб нормально и стабильно работать. Для этого я собственно эту тему открыл. Чтоб скоординировать действия людей, идущих в шоу-бизнес. Кто хочет работать именно баянистом - работайте! Потом поделитесь опытом вашей работы. Мне интересно было бы услышать. Но я лично работаю аккордеонистом. Аккордеон - это общемировой бренд, понятный не только в России, но во всем мире. Баян -- явление чисто русское. Хозяева "культурных заведений" не хотят чтоб баян у них звучал. Большинство ресторанов ориентируются на европейский стиль (стилизация под Чехию, Австрию, Ирландию, Италию и др. страны. Есть рестораны русской кухни, но и в них говорят обычно: "Баян не нужен. Это не вписывается в концепцию заведения" К аккордеону относятся более благосклонно. Это результат сформировавшегося мнения о аккордеоне и о баяне. И главное не в отличие в самих инструментах. Кто то может сыграть на обычном русском трехрядном баяне в аккордеонной манере, а кто то и на клавишном аккордеоне играет как баянист. Это сложный вопрос. Аккордеонист -- это представитель аккордеонной культуры исполнения, а баянист -- представитель баянной культуры игры. Хотя на самом деле отличия этих двух культур не настолько сильны, но ощутимы.


----------



## Slawa (7 Мар 2017)

Хочется, конечно, чтоб люди поделились опытом своей работы в Эвент индустрии. Эвент индустрия -- это сфера развлечений (рестораны, ночные клубы, кафе, торговые комплексы, отели, круизные лайнеры и т.п.) Сам я работаю в этой сфере с 2001 года -- то есть 16 лет. Работал в многих городах России, но за границей не был. Сейчас кризис в экономике, спрос сильно упал. Работы стало заметно меньше. Заведения многие закрылись и продолжают закрываться, хотя новые тоже есть.


----------



## kep (7 Мар 2017)

minotavrrr (07.03.2017, 18:59) писал:


> они же раазные бывают ЯП! я не уверен,. но могу поискать в инете примеры дорогих и ядрённых ЯП для мюзетов!


 Собственно, это и есть ответ. Для игры мюзетт нужно специально искать ЯП, обычная не подходит. Аккордеон подходит почти любой, нужно поискать неподходящий. Осталось выяснить, по какому критерию обычная ЯП не подходит...


----------



## glory (8 Мар 2017)

А не кажется ли что все это несколько надуманно? 
Клавишный баян, кнопочный аккордеон, соответствие инструмента репертуару, востребованность аккордеонистов и невостребованность баянистов...
Есть понятие музыкант, сядь сыграй и мы будем знать с кем имеем дело.. Может и искать работу не придется...


----------



## minotavrrr (8 Мар 2017)

glory/ писал:


> А не кажется ли что все это несколько надуманно?
> Клавишный баян, кнопочный аккордеон, соответствие инструмента репертуару, востребованность аккордеонистов и невостребованность баянистов...
> Есть понятие музыкант, сядь сыграй и мы будем знать с кем имеем дело.. Может и искать работу не придется...


вот полностью согласен! дело не в инструменте, тем паче,как его тут по разному называют! а в исполнителе,- в его труде, терпении,. в душЕ! остальное от лукавого!


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Мар 2017)

Утро доброе, уважаемые друзья. Тут говорилось, что на Роланде под минусовку можно только суррогат играть, и народ это, так сказать, будет хавать. А что подразумевается под суррогатом: репертуар баян-миксов, Петра дранги, или Ковтуна? Или те произведения, что здесь выкладывают в разделе минусовок? Мне кажется, не важно, играешь ли ты на Роланде, или на вельтмайстере или каком другом инструменте, а важно Как ты играешь. Взять то же "Libertango". Если его отдуши сыграть, то оно будет звучать и на Роланде, и на аккустике.


----------



## Slawa (8 Мар 2017)

glory (08.03.2017, 10:12) писал:


> А не кажется ли что все это несколько надуманно? Клавишный баян, кнопочный аккордеон, соответствие инструмента репертуару, востребованность аккордеонистов и невостребованность баянистов...
> Есть понятие музыкант, сядь сыграй и мы будем знать с кем имеем дело.. Может и искать работу не придется


Полностью с вами согласен. Любая теория -- это всего лишь теория. Обычно теорию выводят исходя из какой-то практики. Делается опыт --затем на основе опыта выводится некая теория. Другой ученый в своей лаборатории может сделать ряд других опытов и создать свою теорию в опровержение созданных ранее. То, что хороший музыкант обычно находит работу, это несомненно. Если он ещё при этом хороший шоумен, артист -- то сможет найти не просто работу, а высокооплачиваемую работу. В идеале хороший музыкант, артист должен 4-5 вечеров  в неделю играть для публики, и на заработанные этим деньги всё остальное время заниматься творчеством (музыкой в смысле), отдыхать и поддерживать своё здоровье (ходить в бассейн, в фитнесс клуб, просто гулять на воздухе и т.д. Но на практике так живут только 1-2 процента от всех музыкантов. Остальные крутятся как белки в колесе -- днем одна работа, вечером другая, а если позаниматься надо -- это уже ночью. Вобщем работаем на износ, как правило. Школа шоу бизнеса нужна для того, чтоб научить музыкантов работать меньше, а получать за это больше. Я пытаюсь описать _процесс_, создать_ технологию_ по зарабатыванию денег в достаточно больших количествах для жизни музыканта и его семьи. Жаль, что никто не подключается к серьёзному обсуждению проблемы.


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Мар 2017)

*Slawa*, 
Пока все просто, надо либо Пугачеву заинтересовать, либо известного продюссера, либо папика иметь из тех 5% живущих... И будет счастье...Все остальное - улица, кафе, рестораны, клубы, свадьбы, похороны(в основном цыганские) , теплоходы за 120000 за полгода...и крутиться как белка в колесе


----------



## avm (8 Мар 2017)

glory писал:


> А не кажется ли что все это несколько надуманно?
> Клавишный баян, кнопочный аккордеон, соответствие инструмента репертуару, востребованность аккордеонистов и невостребованность баянистов...
> Есть понятие музыкант, сядь сыграй и мы будем знать с кем имеем дело.. Может и искать работу не придется...


Согласен с *glory: *есть такие, вообще смутно понимают чем отличается аккордеон от баяна - все гармошка)) 
Вот им точно игру подавай, а не соответствие инструмента...


----------



## Сергей С (8 Мар 2017)

Slava,
То что вы пишете полезно, конечно. Тем кто совсем не в курсе, как что и откуда. Однако, вопрос номер один здесь вот в чем: КАК сделать, чтобы работодатель предпочел именно ваше как вы говорите шоу. Судя по вашим Наставлениям, получается, что если "продукт" высокого качества, выше конкурентов, то его и предпочтут. А вот я убежден, что такого соответствия не существует. Или даже так: чем выше ставка, тем меньше эта зависимость. Выбирают своих, на основе личных связей, что дает гарантированный личный доход. Или вы должны проявлять готовность делиться доходом, и щедро. Спасибом тут не отделаться.


----------



## glory (8 Мар 2017)

По-моему большинство высказавшихся пытаются подмять элементарные рыночные отношения под что-то другое. Будь то личные связи, соответствие инструмента, что вообще ни при чем. Все до мелочей относится к любой шоу профессии...
Учите Маркса, все уже давно расписано, не надо школы... Спрос рождает предложение, товар-деньги-товар, и т.д.


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Мар 2017)

Спрос еще можно стимулировать...пример- гаджеты


----------



## vvz (8 Мар 2017)

Dmvlad писал:


> Спрос еще можно стимулировать...пример- гаджеты


 Ага... А попробуйте стимулировать спрос, скажем, на гусли. Или на услуги гусляра. 
Формула в маркетинге проста: "Узнай, что рынку нужно, и предложи это".
Формула современного маркетинга немного другая: "Узнай, что БУДЕТ нужно рынку, и предложи это". Вот гаджеты как раз отсюда...


----------



## vev (9 Мар 2017)

vvz (08.03.2017, 23:55) писал:


> А попробуйте стимулировать спрос, скажем, на гусли. Или на услуги гусляра.


Да нивапрос... Замените "Аншлаг" и Петросяна концертами гусляров и лет через пять можно очередь на гусли в ДМШ увидеть


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2017)

Slawa (08.03.2017, 11:14) писал:


> В идеале хороший музыкант, артист должен 4-5 вечеров  в неделю играть для публики, и на заработанные этим деньги всё остальное время заниматься творчеством (музыкой в смысле), отдыхать и поддерживать своё здоровье...


Да ведь из этого изречения вытекает, что игра для публики даже у хорошего музыканта и даже в идеале не имеет никакого отношения к музыкальному творчеству, а призвана служить лишь средством для зарабатывания денег. Хорошенькое дело!  А нельзя ли тогда чуточку подробнее пояснить насчёт творчества (музыки в смысле), вот оно для кого и в чём собственно у исполнителя-инструменталиста заключается? Хотя бы в идеале, Бог уж с ними, с реалиями!


----------



## kep (9 Мар 2017)

MAN (09.03.2017, 09:24) писал:


> А нельзя ли тогда чуточку подробнее пояснить насчёт творчества (музыки в смысле)


 Вот примерно про это я и писал выше. Музыкальный бизнес не обязательно имеет отношение к творчеству, но обязательно - к удовлетворению спроса на музыку за деньги. Если же вы хотите заниматься творчеством - зачем вам в бизнес? А получать достаточно денег за свое творчество - удел немногих высоких профессионалов.


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2017)

Переформулирую свой вопрос. Итак, если для музыкантов игра на публике творчеством не является, а представляет собой чистый бизнес, исключая выступления тех немногих выдающихся исполнителей, чьё творчество пользуется покупательским спросом, то в чём же тогда может находить выражение творчество не столь выдающихся и кому оно вообще в таком случае, простите, нужно? Или по-вашему то, что публика не желает слушать покупая билеты на концерты, либо иным способом вознаграждая артиста за его вдохновенный труд, вызовет у неё восторг доставшись на дармовщинку?


----------



## glory (9 Мар 2017)

Представляешь, Вася (Гриша, Петя..), выходишь на пляж.. А кругом станки, станки, станки...©


----------



## kep (9 Мар 2017)

MAN (09.03.2017, 12:25) писал:


> в чём же тогда может находить выражение творчество не столь выдающихся и кому оно вообще в таком случае, простите, нужно?


 Нужно - творцу. "Не можешь не писать - пиши". 

glory (09.03.2017, 14:19) писал:


> вызовет у неё восторг доставшись на дармовщинку?


 Может быть - да. За выдающееся творчество публика платит, хорошее - готова послушать даром. Остальное - даром не надо


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2017)

kep (09.03.2017, 18:40) писал:


> Нужно - творцу. "Не можешь не писать - пиши".


Чего пиши когда мы тут об исполнительстве вроде как говорим, а не о сочинительстве? Писать "в стол" это ещё как-то можно понять (возможно потомки оценят и воспользуются), но где же исполнять музыку, ежели не перед публикой?


----------



## MAN (9 Мар 2017)

kep (09.03.2017, 18:40) писал:


> За выдающееся творчество публика платит, хорошее - готова послушать даром. Остальное - даром не надо


 Вы абсолютно уверены, что это и есть тот истинный критерий, по которому всегда следует отличать выдающееся от хорошего и хорошее от остального?


----------



## Slawa (9 Мар 2017)

Друзья, а вообще кто-нибудь хоть понимает, кто и что тут пишет. Какая то бессмыслица. Какие то реплики ни о чем. Извините, пожалуйста, но не надо всё опошлять до такой степени. Давайте писать по существу и по делу. Эта тема о шоу бизнесе была заявлена.


----------



## Slawa (9 Мар 2017)

Об откатах здесь было упомянуто. Да, действительно. это явление существует. Я с ним сталкивался, но не слишком часто. Было несколько раз, что арт директора или менеджеры заведений просили расписаться за сумму в 2-3 раза превышающую ту, что реально выплачивали. Это неприятно, конечно. Но обычно они предупреждают об этом и можно отказаться. Я обычно отказываюсь в таких случаях подписывать (там подписали музыканты из ансамбля, с которым выступал). Кто-то написал, что мол берут обычно своих блатных и т.д. Это тоже бывает, но не часто. Не так уж часто у директора или хозяина заведения бывает музыкантом сын, внук или племянник. К тому же, они же не дураки - рестораторы, и не хотят чтоб весь народ из заведения разбежался от фальшивого пения или жуткой игры аккордеониста, например.


----------



## kep (9 Мар 2017)

Slawa (09.03.2017, 21:02) писал:


> Давайте писать по существу и по делу. Эта тема о шоу бизнесе была заявлена.


 OK. 
@MAN, если Вы хотите дообсудить, откройте, пожалуйста, новый топик.


----------



## Slawa (9 Мар 2017)

Ещё кому то непонятно слово "творчество" и  словосочетание "заниматься музыкой" -- это значит играть на инструменте, готовиться к выступлению, создавать так сказать продукт музыкальный высокого качества.


----------



## MAN (10 Мар 2017)

kep (09.03.2017, 21:14) писал:


> @MAN, если Вы хотите дообсудить, откройте, пожалуйста, новый топик.


Нет, открывать новую тему ради бессмыслицы наверное не стоит. Пожалуйста продолжайте разговор о шоу бизнесе. По делу и по существу. Не смею более мешать. Извините.


----------



## butusbayan (10 Мар 2017)

Всем привет! Прям моя тема! Уже давно зарабатываю игрой на баяне и проведением мероприятий.
Я всегда представлял баян, как развлекательный жанр. Если конечно зарабатывать баяном, нужно разорвать многие стереотипы. 
Прежде всего нужно создать образ, который близок вам и публике. Старайтесь не копировать МЭТРОВ, но возьмите от них самое лучшее!
Хочу сразу сказать, что для БИЗНЕСА нужны хорошие вложения. 
Эстрадный (легкий) инструмент, микрофонная система, радио-передатчик, не помешает и головной микрофон с радио-базой, костюмы... Это минимум. А лучше полный набор звука: колонки, пульт, свет чтобы не зависеть ни от кого. 
Платная реклама в интернете.

По репертуару: 
Я забыл когда последний раз играл "под минуса" по просьбе заказчика. 
Забыл когда просили сыграть что-нибудь из классики, органного Баха и уж тем более Авангард. 
Когда говоришь за музыку Пьяццоллы, никто ее особо и не знает, разве что когда играешь Либертанго, говорят, что где-то в рекламе Тойоты или Лексуса слышали "это". 
Чаще просят народные песни или популярные. Эстрада, шансон, бардовская песня...
Иногда "Францию". Под тематические вечера. 8 марта-14 февраля.
Военный репертуар в военной форме 23 февраля-9 мая.

В основном в представлении баяниста или аккордеониста и даже гармониста (для большинства-один хрен) 
это человек-душа компании. Который сыграет, споет, повеселит. Хорошо, если есть аппаратура, куда подключиться. А если нет-живой звук! 
Нужно быть готовым ко всему! 
Можно играть не банальные "Барыни" и "Цыганочки", а например то, что на слуху у данной аудитории, звучит по радио и на ТВ. Да, примитивно, но сыграйте это так, чтобы вы сами полюбили эту популярную музыку.  Не стыдно спросить заранее, кто будет, чему посвящен концерт или мероприятие. Взять за основу "фишки", и разбавлять баянной классикой: типа Кумпарсита, Под небом Парижа... Так будет интересно вашей аудитории. 
Важны эмоции, которые вы даете публике и сам результат. Нужно обязательно произвести впечатление. Тогда включится "сарафанное радио". Будут брать визитки и приглашать еще.
Под минуса работают все! Для меня это уже не особо интересно. Пробую с миди работать. Это больше цепляет людей. Особенно, если рассказываешь как все устроено. Разные тембры показываешь. Миди чем то напоминает "живое караоке". Подстраиваешься под компанию, играешь, поешь. Всем весело. Не зависишь от забитых минусов. Хотя хорошо все в комплексе. Надо и так и так уметь.
Иногда я работаю танцевальный блок с минусом, миди, баяном и вокалом. 
Кстати, для вокала тоже стал использовать вокальный процессор. Он помогает. Выравнивает звук, обогащает тембр. Даже самый безголосый баянист запоет как звезда. (Все звезды используют такие примочки, и это нормально)

Я часто беру с собой гармошку в  дополнении к баяну, если хочу удивить, беру даже бандонеон, гармошки-черепашки... И т Д. Показываю, рассказываю. Это всегда вызывает бурю эмоций и запоминается. 
Важно создать интерактив. Прежде всего общение с публикой.  

По времени:
Я никогда не работал лимитированно. Типа 2 по 15 или 3 по 20 мин. Это всегда как-то настораживает и отпугивает клиентов. Если просят "программу", можно конечно ее отработать, но будьте готовы всегда сделать чуть больше, чем нужно. Важно обнадежить, что "все будет хорошо". 
Можно два выхода по 15 минут ждать 2 часа, а потом еще час. Можно долго пробыть на мероприятии. Можно быстро отстреляться и побежал.
Часто бывает, что приглашают на час, типа сыграть-поздравить и все. По оплате хотят сэкономить.Часто просят остаться еще, естественно за дополнительную плату. А тут, уже можно хорошо цену обозначить, раз понравился. Когда по интернету смотрят, это одно, а когда вживую приехал, удивил, тут уже по-другому можно разговаривать. Вот так и бывает, звали на 5 песен, а уже поем до утра! И зарабатываем. 

Привлекайте других артистов. Продавайте их вместе с собой. Так вам будет интереснее работать. Общайтесь с ведущими, помогайте им в ведении программы. Ищите точки соприкосновения. Посещайте мастер-классы ведущих, хотя-бы в интернете.

Реклама! 

Обязательно хороший сайт! Но одного сайта мало. Важно, чтобы он выстреливал в ТОП 10 в вашем городе и регионе по популярным запросам: баянист, баянист на свадьбу... и т д. Это стоит хороших денег. Или сами сидите и продвигаете.
Хорошее демо-видео. Лучше несколько. В разных жанрах. Описание программ и ваших возможностей. 
Постоянное ведение ленты соц. сетей. 
Закидывайте всех организаторов и агентства рекламой. И обязательно личными встречами и визитами. Потом старайтесь им тоже чем-то помочь. Тогда им будет выгодно работать с вами.
Пройдите курс Бизнес Молодость или курсы по Продажам Event услуг. Есть Руслан Манин, баянист из Екатеринбурга. Вправляет мозг артистам по продвижению. Полезно. 
Поставьте себя на место вашего клиента. 

Если заниматься концертами, то не ждите, пока популярность придет сама. Работайте. Пишите музыку, делайте записи. Выступайте в промо-акциях. Проситесь на эфиры. Вкладывайте деньги. Оформляйте ИП, договаривайтесь о зале, месте. Продайте билеты. Все ручками, ножками... Сначала мало, потом будет больше. Найдите помощников. Привлекайте других артистов, сами проситесь к более известным. 

В рестораны сами ходите, предлагайте сыграть в тестовом режиме. Хозяину должно быть это выгодно. Привлекать клиентов, а не отпугивать. Там и молодожены, и юбиляры. Вас увидят и пригласят.

Короче работайте каждый день очень много. И все будет хорошо. 

P. S. В связи с "кризисом" работы стало меньше. Люди стали экономит. Больше стало уходить денег на рекламу. Поэтому, если вы начинаете с нуля, подумайте. Может сейчас не лучшее время именно для старта, но хорошее время для совершенствования мастерства. 
Всем успехов!
Если будут вопросы, обращайтесь.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2017)

Володя-)) столько букв...мы уж привыкли твои видео смотреть -) надо было записать и тут выложить-) 
А по существу. ...на мой взгляд все верно написал...чувствуется работаешь -)) 
Ждем обещанный обзор музпромовских инструментов-)


----------



## minotavrrr (10 Мар 2017)

Спасибо г-ну Бутусову за более менее реальный ответ,, картину темы этой ветки! ибо от автора этой темы ничего конкретного так и не услышал. . так монологи ниочём! Я вам Владимир в ЛС написал.. хотелось бы пообщаться


----------



## minotavrrr (10 Мар 2017)

побольше бы таких спичей тут!


----------



## Slawa (10 Мар 2017)

Владимир, большое спасибо за ваше подключение к теме! Очень содержательный пост, и мне есть что почерпнуть из него (например о создании своего сайта -- я пока ещё не  обзавелся своим и рекламируюсь только в ВК).


----------



## Slawa (10 Мар 2017)

По поводу малого размера и веса инструмента -- Владимир абсолютно в точку написал, очень удобно на маленьком работать. А уж готово-выборный, естественно, не нужен в шоу индустрии. Хорошая подзвучка - очень важный элемент. Я сейчас восновном использую ROLAND, до этого играл, подзвучиваясь микрофоном на стойке -- это было неудобно, частенько ударялся инструментом об микрофон, левую руку очень трудно подзвучить , так как она в движении находится (мех раздвигается и сдвигается). Но для банкетов, где поют русские песни, для игры на квартирах, в частных домах и т.п. -- удобнее всё таки простой русский баян, поэтому я и его использую для таких случаев


----------



## Slawa (10 Мар 2017)

https://youtu.be/irfWl4DamI8  Вот хорошая работа шотландских музыкантов (диатонический кнопочный аккордеон и скрипка) -- надеюсь, никто их игру халтурой не назовет, при этом очень привлекательное и с музыкальной и с коммерческой точки зрения шоу


----------



## Slawa (10 Мар 2017)

А вот бретонцы (франко-кельты) работают также на диатонических аккордеонах. Я просто балдею от их игры https://youtu.be/e-RxcA7hj9w  Ансамбль 21 Boutons


----------



## zet10 (10 Мар 2017)

Slawa, а Вы в курсе сколько стоит такой диатонический аккордеон? Цена этого инструмента 5 тысяч евро!Я это к чему говорю, к  тому что если Вы хотите делать коммерческое или музыкальное шоу,то придётся как ни крути покупать себе достойный инструмент,а он будет стоить денег.Поэтому  как ни крути,но без начального капитала можно забыть о всякого рода проектах...


----------



## Slawa (10 Мар 2017)

Zet10, в курсе, конечно о цене! Потому и звучат круто! Но это ж не Россия и деньги не в рублях получают


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2017)

Согласен! Вот о том и речь, что Россия...К сожалению обстановка становится из года в год все более пасмурная,тут уж как бы вообще ко дну не пойти, а не то что бы бизнес план составлять))...В нестабильное время Вы затеяли "школу шоу бизнеса", Вам бы готков бы на пять пораньше бы этим было заняться... А на сегодняшний день мне кажется слишком зыбко и не стабильно все это!Слишком затратно и очень сложно это будет, ну это моё мнение и буду рад если я ошибаюсь( хотя ошибаюсь я редко).


----------



## Slawa (11 Мар 2017)

Я никого не зазываю заниматься шоу бизнесом. Цель совсем другая - в начале темы было указано - повысить качество работы и исключить по возможности какие то дикие выступления новичков, которые могут навредить в части имиджа аккордеона как бренда


----------



## Slawa (11 Мар 2017)

О финансовых вложениях: желательно помимо собственно инструмента иметь ещё микшерский пульт и аудиосистему (активные колонки) хотя бы на 100 ватт. Если инструмент акустический, хорошо бы его подзвучить встроенными микрофонами. Самый дешевый вариант (но не самый удобный) -- подзвучиваться обычным инструментальным или хотя бы вокальным микрофоном на стойке. Играть без подзвучки можно только в помещении до 100 кв.м. Если помещение больше 100 м -- будете драть меха и быстро устанете. И звучать это будет не очень хорошо -- у аккордеона (баяна) есть естественный предел громкости - инструмент по сути камерный (и в этом его прелесть). В общем подзвучиваться надо почти всегда. Всё таки, кто в курсе, другие виды бизнеса требуют гораздо больших вложений.


----------



## Slawa (12 Мар 2017)

Сегодня утром, проснувшись, задумался -- чем же всё таки отличается игра аккордеониста и игра баяниста. Почему мы говорим - вот это баянист играет, а вот это аккордеонист (при прослушивании музыки, например, когда не видим - кнопки там или клавиши). И вот что мне в голову пришло: баянисты любят "поливать" - играть много-много нот -- шестнадцатых, 32-х. Ну кто в теме, знают репертуар баяниста -- это обычно поливальный репертуар. Аккордеонисты (клавишники) этим всё-таки гораздо реже грешат, так как на клавишах "поливать" труднее. Игра аккордеониста должна быть как игра духовика (кларнетиста, трубача, флейтиста, саксофониста и т.п.) или как игра скрипача. На духовых и на скрипке большое внимание уделяется обработке звука во время его звучания. Если пианист по клавишам шлепнул и "забыл" (так как сделать уже почти ничего нельзя во время звучания ноты), то скрипач или духовик ещё дует по-разному или на смычок давит с разной силой -- чтоб звук усиливался или ослабевал. Так же и аккордеонист -- мехом жмёт то слабее то сильнее, чтоб придать звуку или музыкальной фразе нужную выразительность -- то вскрик, то шёпот, то просто крещендо и диминуэндо -- и т.д. Баянисты тоже могут это делать - ведь на баяне тоже есть мех -- но когда "поливаешь", тебе как то недосуг заниматься всеми этими тяни-толкайками. Поливалка да на форте -звучит эффектно и круто. Но для "культурных заведений" поливальная музыка не подходит, потому что там люди кушают и разговаривают. Им очень мешает, когда много -много звуков в каждую секунду издаётся. Помните, как Моцарту сказал эрц-герцог (сам музыкант): "Играешь ты хорошо, только очень уж много нот в твоей музыке". Моцарт, конечно, возразил, что нот ровно столько, сколько надо... Но эрцгерцог тоже человек и имеет право на свою точку зрения -- когда нот много -- слушать тяжело, это требует усилий, внимательности, сосредоточенности, что может быть только в концертном зале, в филармонии. Ресторан - не филармония, поэтому играйте не много нот, но выразительно, работайте мехом, играйте как аккордеонисты. Поливать можно, но не слишком много, чтоб не залить воздух. Вохдух должен оставаться прозрачным. В современной музыке -- это основная тенденция - прозрачный звук


----------



## serpodub (12 Мар 2017)

Боюсь Вы ещё спите, очень уж спорные утверждения высказываете. Если ужать ваше сообщение до одного предложения получится: МУЗЫКАНТОМ УПРАВЛЯЕТ ИНСТРУМЕНТ! Вы с этим согласны? (У баянистов он такой совершенный, что они играют только быстрые моторные вещи и не развиваются от этого интеллектуально, аккордеон такой несовершенный, что моторность никакая и приходится выкручиваться динамикой и штрихами) По моему Вы задели всех и тех и других. Музыкант прежде всего МУЗЫКАНТ он должен развиваться интеллектуально и заботиться о звуке. Поливать могут многие и на любом инструменте, а вот вложить душу удаётся далеко не всем. Лучше бы Вам убрать весь этот мусор особенно:Slawa (12.03.2017, 13:23) писал:


> Баянисты тоже могут это делать - ведь на баяне тоже есть мех


Основная мысль была - в ресторанной музыке нужна более спокойная фоновая музыка не перегружающая слух, вполне возможно с этим согласиться, правда, пока дело не дошло до танцев.


----------



## minotavrrr (12 Мар 2017)

батенька Slawa! тут почитываю ваши эпосы,, и прямо порой ощущение что вы наслаждаетесь своей екзистенцией! многое без комментов оставляю! но вот ваше последнее - баянисты поливают, аккордеон - "супер мюзет"!) ваще улыбнуло! так как мне оочень нравится Ковтун,, основательно занимаюсь его импровизациями, хоть я сам и баянист! вот у него столько тех самых и 16-, и32-х, и темп рваный,. и поливает он дай боже... и при этом супер аккордеонист! а звучит то как тем не менее!? но вам это не интерссно,. слушаете только себя.. так что продолжайте. . свои изыски в гармонии Аккордеона!)


----------



## Slawa (12 Мар 2017)

serpodub (12.03.2017, 14:11) писал:


> Если ужать ваше сообщение до одного предложения получится: МУЗЫКАНТОМ УПРАВЛЯЕТ ИНСТРУМЕНТ!


 Нет, не согласен я с этим. Моя мысль была абсолютно противоположна. На любом инструменте надо играть выразительно. Вообще то я и баян (кнопочный) и аккордеон (клавишный) считаю разновидностью одного инструмента -- fisharmonia или accordion. Баян - это русский аккордеон. Такие крутые музыканты, как Ковтун или Art Van Damme, например или Ришар Гальяно могут сколько угодно и 16-х и 32-х нот играть -- у них это не "поливание". "Поливанием" я называю однообразные невыразительные произведения типа обработок на русские (украинские, белорусские и др) мелодии, когда идёт тема, а потом тупые невыразительные вариации. Есть также вариации и на эстрадные песни и чуть ли не на джазовые темы умудряются сочинять "поливашки". Я понимаю, что есть любители такого репертуара, они меня ругают, но я убежден, что это сегодня не актуально, и с этим репертуаром вообще не стоит никуда выходить - даже в филармонию.


----------



## serpodub (12 Мар 2017)

Slawa (12.03.2017, 16:31) писал:


> Моя мысль была абсолютно противоположна.


Именно это Вы и не донесли, увлёкшись описанием "возможностей" инструментов. Выбор и подача репертуара зависит от конкретного исполнителя, от его культурности, духовности, интеллектуальности. Даже создавая фоновую музыку можно увлекать слушателя ярким, эмоциональным выступлением. Только вкус надо воспитывать посещая туже филармонию, различные концерты, много слышать и слушать, учиться этому. Вполне возможно, что на работу в ресторан много идёт народу с низким культурным уровнем, плохим вкусом, но хорошей техникой. Поэтому Вам и не нравится такая игра, только зачем писать, что баянисты только поливают, а аккордеонисты заботятся о культуре звука:Slawa (12.03.2017, 13:23) писал:


> Так же и аккордеонист -- мехом жмёт то слабее то сильнее, чтоб придать звуку или музыкальной фразе нужную выразительность -- то вскрик, то шёпот, то просто крещендо и диминуэндо -- и т.д. Баянисты тоже могут это делать - ведь на баяне тоже есть мех -- но когда "поливаешь", тебе как то недосуг заниматься всеми этими тяни-толкайками.


Нельзя всех равнять под одну гребёнку на основании статистики неудачных исполнителей. Равняться стоило бы действительно на Ковтуна и Гальяно. Они могут выступать где угодно, хоть на большой сцене, хоть в ресторане.


----------



## Slawa (12 Мар 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане, давайте не спорами заниматься, а все-таки ближе к теме. Поможем молодым музыкантам безболезненно войти в шоу бизнес. Я пишу то, что из своего опыта почерпнул. У вас, друзья, наверняка свой какой то опыт имеется. Поделитесь им, пожалуйста! Мне, например, интересно узнать о работе в г.Сочи, в Китае и в других странах. Если кто работал, напишите, какие там особенности - что там канает? Какой репертуар? И т.д.


----------



## MAN (13 Мар 2017)

Slawa (12.03.2017, 23:04) писал:


> что там канает?


  (Ещё раз прошу извинения у здешних почтенных и многоуважаемых господ шоубизнесменов за борзость и встревание в их базар.)


----------



## nvk (13 Мар 2017)

Slawa (12.03.2017, 23:04) писал: в Китае и в других странах. Если кто работал, напишите, какие там особенности - что там канает? Какой репертуар? И т.д. Ту, в Китае, канает"Подмосковные вечера", "Тройка", "Катюша". Самое то, поливать не надо, только мелодию, гармонию НЭважно какую.


----------



## Andrey Z. (13 Мар 2017)

Slawa писал:


> Владимир, большое спасибо за ваше подключение к теме! Очень содержательный пост, и мне есть что почерпнуть из него (например о создании своего сайта -- я пока ещё не  обзавелся своим и рекламируюсь только в ВК).


Мне как-то по вопросу своего сайта более-менее знающий человек написал следующее:

"Для создания сайта надо:
1 Хостинг - сайт который даст место.
2 Концепция - идея сайта, сюжет (типа: последовательность
действий,мультик+заголовки,рюшечки,фишки)
3 Шаблон - типа хочу примерно как на этом сайте...
4 Задачи сайта (не раскрутка - как показать музыку в сюжете, в
картинках...)
5 Посетители (определить категорию людей,которых надо заинтересовать)
6 Тексты, в которые вкраплены интересные ключевые слова, которые кого-нибудь заинтересуют.
7 Проигрыватель - как на таком то сайте...
8 Время

Если у тебя есть знакомые веб-мастера, они тебе и так все разъяснят,
только наполнять то его, со временем должен будешь сам, поэтому
тебе придется научиться администрировать его, ну и конечно азы веба
знать. 
Надо выбрать контентно-зависимую систему управления сайтом,
желательно попроще, т.к. повторяю,со временем ты сам будешь ей
заниматься,потому как лучше тебя никто не знает как должно быть.
Если сюжетов будет около сотни, нет смысла завязываться с SQL.
Всякие форумы и гостевые,без серьезного модерирования зарастут спамом и,рекламой и порнухой. 
Поэтому надо предусмотреть систему связи с посетителями.

Теперь по поводу раскрутки - бесполезно самому с помощью сайта
раскрутиться, без привлечения капитала. Это уже серьезный бизнес,а без
денег и имени шансы равны нулю. Так что пока сайт тебе нужен для друзей и поклонников, коих будет немного.

После построения своего сайта давно не слежу за тенденциями в
сайтостроении. Для себя выбрал CMS CM-Simple и не пожалел. Проста,
расширяема, на первом сайте учился, потом уже сам изобретал на её
основе. Никаких особых знаний не требуется, только время.


----------



## Slawa (13 Мар 2017)

nvk (13.03.2017, 11:50) писал:


> в Китае, канает"Подмосковные вечера", "Тройка", "Катюша". Самое то, поливать не надо, только мелодию, гармонию НЭважно какую.


 nvk, а поподробнее можно? Вы работали в Китае? Поделитесь информацией, пожалуйста! В каком городе, в гостинице, ресторане. Не кидают китайцы с оплатой? И что, они только по русским песням загоняются? Наверно и мюзет, и джаз надо играть, не только русские песни?


----------



## nvk (14 Мар 2017)

Slawa (13.03.2017, 20:42) писал:


> nvk, а поподробнее можно? Вы работали в Китае? Поделитесь информацией, пожалуйста! В каком городе, в гостинице, ресторане. Не кидают китайцы с оплатой? И что, они только по русским песням загоняются? Наверно и мюзет, и джаз надо играть, не только русские песни?


Я живу здесь, как живут многие русские с Дальнего Востока на пенсии. Учу ребятишек играть на баяне, образования у меня не много ( 2 курса училища музыкального ), но вроде как получается. Баяном интересуется, не как ф-но конечно, но желающие получить представление об инструменте есть. Иногда играю по просьбе китайских знакомых, иногда за плату иногда нет. Интерес к русской музыкальной культуре есть, как к классике ( Глинка. Чайковский, Рахманинов ) так и песенному творчеству, к примеру, песни 40-70 годов они так и называют "классические русские песни". Поют с удовольствием, есть перевод на китайский. Что касается остальных вопросов то могу сказать следующее, чтобы на них получить ответ надо пожить в Китае...по другому никак, кто хоть немного здесь пожил, тот меня поймёт.
Удачи.


----------



## Slawa (14 Мар 2017)

nvk, спасибо большое за интересную информацию! Думаю она будет полезной особенно для жителей дальневосточных городов (Хабаровска, Владивостока, Читы и др) и тем, кто подумывает о работе в Китае. Как говорится, "Заграница нам поможет!" ( если в России на всех работы не хватет ). А вот интересно, как насчет Финляндии, Швеции и стран Прибалтики (Эстония, Литва, Латвия) -- ведь это близко, например от Петербурга и некоторых других городов. Кто нибудь туда пробирался на заработки? Пишите, пожалуйста, не скрывайтесь!


----------



## vater (15 Мар 2017)

Slawa писал:


> А вот интересно, как насчет Финляндии, Швеции и стран Прибалтики. Кто нибудь туда пробирался на заработки?


В Скандинавии проживает довольно большая русскоязычная диаспора, которая охотно принимает всё русское. Но чтобы перед ними выступить, надо иметь выход на соответствующих организаторов. Я сам был свидетелем, как русский антрепренёр предлагал в гримёрке артистам провинциального драмтеатра с качественной программой русской музыки, романсов и т.д. заключить с ним контракт. Аудиторию он описал именно как наших соотечественников, выехавших на ПМЖ.


----------



## vater (15 Мар 2017)

Могу рассказать об интересном опыте гастролей с аккордеоном по... Индии. Одна хорошая знакомая в прошлом году заключила полугодовой контракт с какой-то конторой, организующей музыкальные шоу в ресторанах Индии. Белые русские девушки должны играть каждый день индуистскую попсу для богатых индусов на свадьбах и вечеринках. Индусы клюют именно на белых молоденьких красоток, да еще играющих на каком-то невероятном инструменте. По рассказам моей знакомой, у них музыка примитивно простая, из пяти нот. Поэтому наша музыкальная культура для них кажется вообще фантастикой. Если, говорит, я сыграю на свадьбе "Пусть бегут неуклюже", то все индусы впадают в раж. Кормёжка и проживание музыкантов за счёт организаторов. Работа без выходных. Строгий контроль за всякими шуры-муры с угрозой мгновенного выдворения из страны. Но таким образом она планирует заработать на квартиру за несколько сезонов.


----------



## Slawa (16 Мар 2017)

vater (15.03.2017, 07:23) писал:


> клюют именно на белых молоденьких красоток, да еще играющих на каком-то невероятном инструменте


 Действительно в шоу бизнесе действует такое правило : молодость и хороший внешний вид ценятся не меньше ( а иногда даже больше ) чем хорошая игра на инструменте. Хорошо это или плохо - отдельная тема, но для тех кто молод и симпатичен - это сигнал на старт - не теряйте время, работайте, пока молоды, и всё у вас получится!


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2017)

Slawa (16.03.2017, 21:32) писал:


> Действительно в шоу бизнесе действует такое правило : молодость и хороший внешний вид ценятся не меньше ( а иногда даже больше ) чем хорошая игра на инструменте.


Надеюсь Юрлинги внемлят мастеру Slava, владение "световым баяном" не главное в познании Силы, внешний вид - вот ключ к познанию ее. Хотелось бы узнать , что по этому поводу думает Совет Джедаев...


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2017)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима, ну на кого приятнее смотреть на Шишкина или на Невест? Если не прислушиваться, то думаю, на последних


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2017)

да черт его знает Женя... музыку я как-то привык слушать а вот если посмотреть, то я бы лучше еще раз НЛО посмотрел, наблюдал тут 10 марта. прямо над домом на даче пролетел, я один был с женой, соседей нет, мы пешком в глухомани на лыжах, ночь...думал с ума сошел, оказывается нет, пол города их (3 шт.оказывается летало 3 дня) наблюдали... 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&amp;persist_app=1&amp;noapp=1&amp;v=WOm


M7Dk9E6M&amp;feature=share_email 
Так что пост выше этим событием навеян


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Окт 2018)

Доброго дня всем, уважаемые друзья.
Мы переехали в Ставрополь, и встал вопрос по поиску работы.
Создание сайтов, ютуб-каналов проблематично в виду моей полной слепоты.
Готов рассмотреть предложения о сотрудничестве от людей,
занимающихся оформлением свадеб, корпоративов и так далее.
Могу работать и как аккордеонист, и как клавишник.
Аккордеон "Roland FR1X-BK", синтезатор "Yamaha PSR-S950".
На всякий случай выкладываю несколько произведений в моём исполнении.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9oNL/E4xMshAvS
В этом сборнике мной были сделаны минусовки для пьес "Bamboleo" , "Libertango" и "Орфей". Буду очень благодарен за советы, в каком направлении действовать.


----------

